# Dog friendly burglar alarm advice please?



## stephec (24 Apr 2021)

We're looking for a new alarm and need one to be compatible with our new hound, a quick search shows options from £100 to £1000, but does anyone have any advice that they can offer me?


----------



## Cycleops (24 Apr 2021)

Down here a dog _is _a burglar alarm.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Down here a dog _is _a burglar alarm.


Over here people will break in just to nick the dog.


----------



## Houthakker (25 Apr 2021)

We used to have ours set with a couple of different zones, one with all sensors on ( contacts and pir's for when the house was empty ) and one zone with just the door/ window contacts on so the dogs could have the run of the house. Think most modern systems can be set up like that.


----------



## Slick (25 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Over here people will break in just to nick the dog.


https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/puppy-stolen-glasgow-flat-machete-23928800


----------



## keithmac (25 Apr 2021)

Houthakker said:


> We used to have ours set with a couple of different zones, one with all sensors on ( contacts and pir's for when the house was empty ) and one zone with just the door/ window contacts on so the dogs could have the run of the house. Think most modern systems can be set up like that.



We do the same, Wireless alarm. 

You can buy pet safe room sensors now I believe.


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2021)

Thanks everyone, we've currently got wired pirs that can be individually disabled but as they're over 15 years old I was thinking of getting a new alarm system anyway. 

Are wireless ones properly reliable nowadays?


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2021)

Slick said:


> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/puppy-stolen-glasgow-flat-machete-23928800


Seems to be getting more common according to the press, why risk robbing an off license and being done for armed robbery when you can make the same profit by thieving a dog?


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Down here a dog _is _a burglar alarm.


I wanted something that would make a casual burglar change his mind the moment he set eyes on it but my son struggles with balance, so it has to be something he can handle on a lead as well.


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Apr 2021)

A pal used to install alarms. He used to take "normal" PIRs, which were installed at ceiling/cornice level and were sensitive "downwards", and installed them upside-down at about 4' above the floor. His theory (and sales pitch and USP) was that this would provide cover for the top of the room, but pets could walk underneath.

Don't know how well it worked, but he doesn't do alarms any more....


----------



## keithmac (25 Apr 2021)

We've had our wireless one for 10 years and it's been great.

I suppose if you already have all the wiring it would just be a case of swapping out sensors and control panel / bell box for another wired one.


----------



## newts (25 Apr 2021)

We've had a Texecom system for a couple of years, mix of wired & wireless sensors (pet friendly pirs).
Wireless uses mesh system for connection & not had any issues.


----------



## neil_merseyside (25 Apr 2021)

Most modern PIR sensors have a pet setting - I believe it just disables the lower half of the sensor so it doesn't 'look down' as much. Or just put thin masking tape across the bottom of the sensors you have, a bit of trial and error will reveal just how much needs covering, I reckon 10mm would be more than enough on mine (and masking tape is the same colour as the cases these days...)


----------



## Craig the cyclist (26 Apr 2021)

Just get an alarm box and screw it to the wall outside. Everyone will think you have an alarm, but you don't have to worry about the dog setting it off, or an annual maintenance contract where some bloke turns up in a van, fiddles in the shoe cupboard with a large box on the wall, then gives you a bill for £85. But when the thing won't stop going off they don't answer the phone for ages and when they do they say it is a user error and want another £50 call out plus parts. (I just got them to disconnect it and haven't used it since)


----------



## keithmac (26 Apr 2021)

That's why you fit your own, so you know how to fix it when it goes wrong.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Apr 2021)

No PIRs here. They only work once the scum are inside and it's too late then. Door and window sensors/vibrators so that any attempt to get in triggers the system.
We set that up for our cats, but that's pretty much the same as for dogs.

We can have the alarm fully set when inside - night time when in bed, but we don't bother with that.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2021)

I've got perimeter sensors around the boundary. No one can even set foot on the property without me knowing about it, never mind get close to the house. They also ping an app on Mrs D's phone if we're not home, which allows her to open up the cctv app and see whats occurring.

As a practical matter there is little evidence that alarms have any deterrence effect. Their biggest benefit is reassurance for the owner rather than any tangible improvement in the odds of not being burgled.


----------



## keithmac (26 Apr 2021)

If worst did happen you'd like to think the burglars wouldn't hang around with the siren blaring (sp?) out, vs a silent house.


----------

